# Kohler 20 hp backfires



## johnnyo (Apr 23, 2011)

I hope I have this in the right section..I have a Deines mower with a 20 hp Kohler OHV & just mowing along, every so often it will backfire,, I replaced the fuel filter, air filter, drained old gas, & put in new gas. new spark plugs.. I haven't done anything to the carb, or adjustments.. Suggestions please..


----------



## johnnyo (Apr 23, 2011)

Figured it out... It was the safety switch on the seat It would cut in & out , much like turning the ignition switch off & on in them older trucks & cars, that would make them backfire.. :beer:


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Good to hear you got it figured out.


----------

